# For you Biltong and jerky fans



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Almost Perfect near me has Stryve biltong, teriyaki or smoked hickory flavor, for 99 cents. I checked online and the regular price is $7.99. At that price I had to buy a few and I don't even like jerky.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Almost Perfect near me has Stryve biltong, teriyaki or smoked hickory flavor, for 99 cents. I checked online and the regular price is $7.99. At that price I had to buy a few and I don't even like jerky.
> ...


 ... that's cheap, even for a small bag (can't quite make out the weight from the pic). First time I heard of this brand - presumably it's from Canada? Also, zero sugar, that's interesting. I get usually get the Jack Links brand (from the USA) but that ain't cheap so it's an occasional/rare treat.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

It's 64 grams. Made in USA. Packet size as shown, is 15 X 20 cm.


----------

